# Bringt euch Spielen noch Spaß ?



## Zex_EndBoss (16. November 2014)

*Bringt euch Spielen noch Spaß ?*

Moin,
ist nur so eine Frage aus neugier.
Mir persönlich bringt es kein Spaß mehr FPS spiele zu Spielen da alle irgendwie besser sind. Die sehen einen schon um die Ecke kommen, ist wahrscheinlich eine Verzögerung. Es ist auch so zb bei Adv. Warfare das ich 8 Hitmarks brauche alle anderen 2-3... Komisch irgendwie...
Also mir bringt es keinen Spaß, ich wüsste auch nicht wozu ich ein PC überhaupt hab. ^.^


----------



## SpeCnaZ (16. November 2014)

Weil du schlechter spielst als andere macht dir das Spiel kein Spaß ? Da muss ich sofort meine HDD mit CS:GO verbrennen .

Wie wärs mit trainieren ? CoD ist ein richtig einfaches Spiel, wenn man etwas Reaktion besitzt.


----------



## azzih (16. November 2014)

*AW: Bringt euch Spielen noch Spaß ?*

Was solln die andern machen, wegen dir extra schlechter spielen  Hat CoD kein Matchmaking wo du in etwa gleichstarke Gegner bekommst? Normalerweise Spiele haben sowas oder normale Server wo du dir dann auch einen suchen kannst wo nicht so viele Hardcore Spieler drauf sind.


----------



## Moerli_me (16. November 2014)

*AW: Bringt euch Spielen noch Spaß ?*

Natürlich macht mir spielen Spaß.
Aber manchmal spiel ich auch aus anderen Gründen wie zB neugierde oder wenn man sich beweisen will, dass man xy schaffen kann.

Man kann auch spielen mit dem ansporn besser zu werden, macht vielleicht nicht immer Spaß, aber das kommt sehr schnell wenn man erste Erfolge einfährt 

Manchmal hat man halt so Phasen wo man 20 Spiele installiert hat aber grad keines davon spielen möchte, dann kann man noch immer einen Film gucken oder zur abwechslung mal von der heißgeliebten Kiste abstand nehmen. (Trennung auf Zeit oder so)

FPS spiele ich nur sehr selten, wenn dann mit Freunden, allein hat das für mich nicht so viel Anreiz.
Ein gutes RPG ist aber für mich immer wieder fesselnd.


----------



## crys_ (16. November 2014)

*AW: Bringt euch Spielen noch Spaß ?*

Ich weiss ja nicht was du genau zockst, aber BF z.B. ist ein extrem schwerer FPS, weil extrem viel Taktik und wie bei jedem FPS Erfahrung dazu gehoert 
Und obwohl ich mich am laufenden Band nur auffrege macht es mir Spass, aber es muss nicht zu viel sein. Eine schoene runden Singleplayer muss auch sein


----------



## Kinguin (16. November 2014)

*AW: Bringt euch Spielen noch Spaß ?*

Ich bevorzuge SP Games in der Regel,in eine andere Welt eintauchen,einfach abschalten und sein Abentuer erleben ^^
Ja das macht mir Spass,und auch wenn es immer schwerer wird mich zu beeindrucken,finde ich noch paar Titel,die Bock machen
Man muss eben mal seine eigenen Ansprüche runterschrauben bzw realistisch an eine Sache rangehen  oder eben auch mal das Positive sehen,in unserer heutigen Zeit habe ich aber eher das Gefühl,dass man lieber viel mehr meckert 

Multiplayer Games zocke ich hingegen kaum noch,LoL oder Cs Go mit paar Kumpels früher aber mittlerweile bin ich da raus 
Man kommt selten noch zu solchen Teamrunden,zeitlich bedingt,noch kann man sich da noch wirklich reinarbeiten - alleine spielen möchte ich sowas aber nicht ,sowas kostet nur Nerven 
Ansonsten gebe es nur noch Koop/Lokal Multiplayer - Diablo oder Borderlands 2 zb - oder halt ganz schlicht ne Zockerrunde mit MarioKart 

ps: gegen Kritik ist nix aus zusetzen,aber man muss nicht immer nur das Negative sehen ^^


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (16. November 2014)

*AW: Bringt euch Spielen noch Spaß ?*

Ich bin ein Schlechter Spieler ? O.o Was haben Hitmarker mit Skill zu tun ? Ich brauche 8hitmarker mit einer ELITE AK12 und andere mit einer normalen AK12 nur 3-4 Hitmarker.
Ich bin schlecht also ? ^^
Hier ein bissl von meiner Erfahrung:
BossMode69 | What's up ? I play Call of Duty for fun. You can see here some of my GamePlays or some news.

Kennt ihr andere Spiele die nichts mit Waffen zu tun haben ?  Ich meine FPS.. was anderes cooles


----------



## schniklas (16. November 2014)

*AW: Bringt euch Spielen noch Spaß ?*

Du willst einen First Person Shooter ohne Waffen?


----------



## drebbin (16. November 2014)

Ich hab mal CS gegen n Arbeitskollege gespielt, ich Pistole er Messer.... Er hat gewonnen... Ich glaube skill ich doch nützlich


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (16. November 2014)

*AW: Bringt euch Spielen noch Spaß ?*

Ich meine AUßER FPS. Ich meine Spiele die nichts mit Waffen zu tun haben, nicht vergessen Schwert ist auch eine Waffe = Ich meine FPS = mit Waffen meine ich keine FPS


----------



## Atent123 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Bringt euch Spielen noch Spaß ?*



BossMode69 schrieb:


> Ich meine AUßER FPS. Ich meine Spiele die nichts mit Waffen zu tun haben, nicht vergessen Schwert ist auch eine Waffe = Ich meine FPS = mit Waffen meine ich keine FPS


 
Meinst du jetzt sowas wir RPGs MMOs oder Strategiespiele.


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (17. November 2014)

*AW: Bringt euch Spielen noch Spaß ?*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt sowas wir RPGs MMOs oder Strategiespiele.


 
Auch ^.^


----------



## Sammelpass (17. November 2014)

Also ich versteh den TE gut. Denn mir geht es auch so. Ich bin ein leidenschaftlicher pvp Spieler aber in Zeiten von Arbeit vielen Überstunden und Familie hat man einfach keine Chance mehr. Deswegen habe ich mich auch von TESO und WOW getrennt. Dann doch lieber mal ein Single RPG und einfach mal abschalten und in eine andere Welt vertiefen. Vor kurzem spielte ich auch noch BF3 auf meiner Konsole aber statt zu entspannen ging ich noch frustrierter ins bett. Wenn ich sehe das nach 38 min die Leute 80 zu 3 kills haben wird mir einfach nur übel. Bei mir war es 7 zu 64. Egal ich schweife ab. Kennt den jemand noch ein gutes Single RPG? So Richtung Mittelalter? Nix futuristisches! LG


----------



## RavionHD (17. November 2014)

*AW: Bringt euch Spielen noch Spaß ?*



Sammelpass schrieb:


> Also ich versteh den TE gut. Denn mir geht es auch so. Ich bin ein leidenschaftlicher pvp Spieler aber in Zeiten von Arbeit vielen Überstunden und Familie hat man einfach keine Chance mehr. Deswegen habe ich mich auch von TESO und WOW getrennt. Dann doch lieber mal ein Single RPG und einfach mal abschalten und in eine andere Welt vertiefen. Vor kurzem spielte ich auch noch BF3 auf meiner Konsole aber statt zu entspannen ging ich noch frustrierter ins bett. Wenn ich sehe das nach 38 min die Leute 80 zu 3 kills haben wird mir einfach nur übel. Bei mir war es 7 zu 64. Egal ich schweife ab. Kennt den jemand noch ein gutes Single RPG? So Richtung Mittelalter? Nix futuristisches! LG


 
Die Risen Teile könnte ich Dir ans Herz legen.
Oder auch The Witcher.


----------



## Sammelpass (17. November 2014)

Ah stimmt Risen da hatte ich den ersten Teil mal angespielt bis zur ersten großen Stadt glaube. Ging irgendwie am Strand los. Beim Witcher habe ich nur drüber gelesen aber denke man kann es mal anspielen. Wie genau heißt da der erste Teil? Und danke für den goldenen Risen Tipp  LG


----------



## SpeCnaZ (17. November 2014)

Richtig echtes Mittelalter und Schwertkämpfe -> Kingdom Come Deliverance

MP-Kämpfe, mit Schwert, Axt und Bogrn -> Chivarly


----------



## Sammelpass (17. November 2014)

Packt das mein System überhaupt? Dieser Kingdom ist doch relativ oft oder irre ich mich da? System ist ein i5 3330 mit einer GTX 650 Non ti und 8 Gb ram


----------



## RavionHD (17. November 2014)

*AW: Bringt euch Spielen noch Spaß ?*



Sammelpass schrieb:


> Ah stimmt Risen da hatte ich den ersten Teil mal angespielt bis zur ersten großen Stadt glaube. Ging irgendwie am Strand los. Beim Witcher habe ich nur drüber gelesen aber denke man kann es mal anspielen. Wie genau heißt da der erste Teil? Und danke für den goldenen Risen Tipp  LG


 
Der erste Risen Teil hieß ganz einfach Risen 1, der zweite Risen 2 und der dritte Risen 3.
Und auch The Witcher heißt nur The Witcher, in dem Fall einfach The Witcher 1 und 2 und bald The Witcher 3, alle Spiele haben aber noch Untertitel zu den entsprechenden Zahlen.

Die Risen Spiele kann ich aber allesamt sehr empfehlen wenn Du auf sehr dichte Atmosphäre stehst!


----------



## Sammelpass (17. November 2014)

Ja also Risen wird heute noch gekauft  das hat mir damals schon zugesagt. Weiß gar nicht warum ich das nicht mehr weiter gespielt habe. Gibt es das bei Steam?


----------



## RavionHD (17. November 2014)

*AW: Bringt euch Spielen noch Spaß ?*



Sammelpass schrieb:


> Ja also Risen wird heute noch gekauft  das hat mir damals schon zugesagt. Weiß gar nicht warum ich das nicht mehr weiter gespielt habe. Gibt es das bei Steam?


 
Hallo,
alle drei Teile gibt es bei Steam. 
Als Key sogar sehr günstig, Steam hat sehr hohe Preise (10 Euro für Teil 1, 20 für Teil 2 und 50 für Teil 3).
Bei GoG.com bekommst Du Teil 1 und Teil 2 für ~12 Euro (DRM frei), Teil 3 bekommst Du als Steamkey bei MMOGA für ~24 Euro, ist aber auch DRM frei im Handel erhältlich (jedoch nur Retail).


----------



## Sammelpass (17. November 2014)

Danke für die ausführlichen Preisinfos eine blöde Frage noch was war gleich noch mal Retail?


----------



## RavionHD (17. November 2014)

*AW: Bringt euch Spielen noch Spaß ?*



Sammelpass schrieb:


> Danke für die ausführlichen Preisinfos eine blöde Frage noch was war gleich noch mal Retail?


 
Retail ist ganz klassisch DVD, Verpackung und Handbuch.


----------



## Sammelpass (17. November 2014)

Ah ok  ich glaube das ist ein Titel den ich mir mal wieder als Verpackung gönnen werde. Ich weiß gar nicht mehr, konnte mal sich beim skillen sehr vertun? Oder ist das einfach gehalten bei Risen. Ist mir schon öfter passiert das ich mich bei diversen Games verskillt habe.


----------



## shadie (17. November 2014)

*AW: Bringt euch Spielen noch Spaß ?*

Ich würde mir ja eher die Gothic Teile anschauen 
Schon was älter 1+2 machen aber richtig Laune!
Risen finde ich vom Setting nicht so toll

Zur eigentlichen Frage.

Ich weiß was du meinst.
Momentan habe ich auch noch ne verdammt schlechte Leitung mit nem mießen Ping, in Dayz kommt es teils vor dass ich vor Dosen sekunden warten msus bis gesynct ist und dann kann ich Sie erst aufheben, in der Zeit hätte mei nKollege die 3 mal aufgehoben.

Und genau der miese Ping macht mir COD kaputt, brauche ebenfalls mehr Hitmarker und falle teilweise schon um, wenn ich nur die Waffe vom Gegner um die Ecke kommen sehe.

Bei BF4 schauts da wieder anders aus.

Kann dir nur dazu raten Spiele zu spielen, die auf dedizierten Servern laufen und noch nicht in der ALpha/Bete sind


----------



## Sammelpass (17. November 2014)

Ah Gothic stimmt. Habe ich auch viel drüber gelesen. Jetzt fühle ich mich langsam Reizüberflutet  aber das sind genau die Titel auf die ich abfahre. Von Shootern habe ich erstmal die faxen dicke. Betrifft übrigens auch FIFA  da freut man sich ja mal wieder richtig auf den Feierabend  ist das geil LG


----------



## shadie (17. November 2014)

*AW: Bringt euch Spielen noch Spaß ?*



M4gic schrieb:


> Das liegt leider an den fehlenden Servern. Ich habe das gfleiche Problem. ich habe ständig wechsel bei meinen Stats. Die KD schwankt von Runde zu Runde mal habe ich ~2,8 und in der nächsten runde wieder 0,5. Wenn ich so eine Runde erwische hilft nur möglichst wenig bewegen um nicht völlig auszurasten


 
Oder einfach rausgehen 
Das hilft auch sehr

Oder das Spiel gleich ganz in die Tonne treten denn da gehörts hin.

Ich verstehe nicht warum man dafür nicht endlich dedizierte Server einrichtet und der Community erlaubt, selbst welche zu hosten.
Läuft doch bei BF4 super -.-


----------



## Jor-El (17. November 2014)

*AW: Bringt euch Spielen noch Spaß ?*

@Sammelpass 
Ich könnte noch Two Words empfehlen.


----------



## Veriquitas (17. November 2014)

*AW: Bringt euch Spielen noch Spaß ?*

Mehr oder weniger das liegt aber an dem Konsum. Die Mechanik kennt man fast alle auswendig und da bleibt eigentlich nur Mp übrig aber da richtig mitzurocken ist nur möglich wenn man Pro ist und sein Geld damit verdient.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. November 2014)

*AW: Bringt euch Spielen noch Spaß ?*



Sammelpass schrieb:


> Kennt den jemand noch ein gutes Single RPG? So Richtung Mittelalter? Nix futuristisches! LG


 
Planescape: Torment (2000)
Icewind Dale (2000)
Baldurs Gate 2 + Addon Thron des Bhaal (2000/2001)
Gothic 1 - 3 (2001 - 2006)
TES III: Morrowind (2002)
Icewind Dale 2 (2002)
Neverwinter Nights 1 + Addons (2002)
The Temple of Elemental Evil (2003)
Neverwinter Nights 2 + Addons (2006)
TES IV: Oblivion (2006)
The Witcher 1 (2007)
Risen 1 (2009)
Divinity 2: Ego Draconis (2009)
Mount & Blade: Warband (2010)
The Witcher 2 (2011)
TES V: Skyrim (2011)
Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning (2012)
Legend of Grimrock (2012)
Divinity: Orginal Sin (2014)
Legend of Grimrock 2 (2014)

Das dürften so zimlich die wichtigsten Titel seindie in den letzten 14 Jahren erschienen sind und was sich im Bereich Singleplayer RPG mit "mittelalterlicher" Fantasy bewegt, Nach Erscheinungsjahr sortiert.
Hoffe es ist was dabei was du noch nicht kennst.


----------



## RavionHD (17. November 2014)

*AW: Bringt euch Spielen noch Spaß ?*

Mit den Risen Teilen ist er erstmal für lange Zeit ausgesorgt, gerade Teil 1 und Teil 3 sind richtig nett und sehr unterhaltsam weil sie eine extrem dichte Atmosphäre haben.


----------



## Zureh (17. November 2014)

*AW: Bringt euch Spielen noch Spaß ?*

Ich könnte noch Diablo 3 empfehlen. Ist zwar online, aber da spielt man kein PvP. Ist auf jeden Fall sehr entspannend, weil es nicht zu schwierig ist, aber trotzdem Langzeitmotivation bietet.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. November 2014)

*AW: Bringt euch Spielen noch Spaß ?*



Zureh schrieb:


> Ich könnte noch Diablo 3 empfehlen. Ist zwar online, aber da spielt man kein PvP. Ist auf jeden Fall sehr entspannend, weil es nicht zu schwierig ist, aber trotzdem Langzeitmotivation bietet.


 
Blöd nur das Diablo 3 alles nur nicht ein RPG ist.


----------



## Zureh (17. November 2014)

*AW: Bringt euch Spielen noch Spaß ?*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Blöd nur das Diablo 3 alles nur nicht ein RPG ist.


 
Ironie?

EDIT: Ok es ist kein "FPS mit Schwertern", wie vom TE gewünscht, aber ein RPG ist es doch


----------



## Sammelpass (17. November 2014)

Also vielen dank an alle. Viele von den genannten Spielen hatte ich ganz und gar vergessen. Das ist auf jeden Fall eine Menge offline Stoff. Danke für eure hervorragenden Tipps. LG und HF


----------



## InGoodFaith (17. November 2014)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Mehr oder weniger das liegt aber an dem Konsum. Die Mechanik kennt man fast alle auswendig und da bleibt eigentlich nur Mp übrig aber da richtig mitzurocken ist nur möglich wenn man Pro ist und sein Geld damit verdient.



Das ist nun aber auch leicht übertrieben.
Ich würde auch sagen, dass ich relativ gut in Bf4, TF 2 und CoH 2 bin. Ich denke, dass es auch an der Anzahl der Spiele liegt.
Ich spiele aber halt auch sonst kein anderes Spiel und springe nur manchmal hin und her zwischen Den Spielen.

Aber vorallem Spiel ich fast nur mit Freunden, da fordert man sich gegen mehr und erreicht auch einiges.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. November 2014)

*AW: Bringt euch Spielen noch Spaß ?*



Zureh schrieb:


> Ironie?
> 
> EDIT: Ok es ist kein "FPS mit Schwertern", wie vom TE gewünscht, aber ein RPG ist es doch


 
Nein keine Ironie, dachte du hast dich auf die Frage von Sammelpass bezogen der der ja noch nach Singleplayer RPGs gefragt hatte.

Was den TE angeht so denke ich mal geht, was FPS mit Schwertern angeht, das ehr Richtung War of the Roses, Chivalry: Medival Warfare und War of the Vikings.
Allerdings sind alle 3 ehr Multiplayer orientiert und auch nicht wirklich einfacher zu erlernen als ein Battlefield, oder CS:GO. Vermutlich ist es sogar noch schwerer, zumindes bei War of the Roses und War of the Vikings da dort unzählige Faktoren der eigenen Ausrüstung, die man recht frei zusammenstellen kann, mit reinspielen.

Wenn man ehr was Richtung FPS mit Schwertern im Singleplayer sucht bleibt eigentlich fast nur Mount & Blade: Warband, wobei das halt kein richtiger FPS ist sondern ehr ein Action-Sandbox RPG mit FPS-Anleihen.


----------



## FortuneHunter (17. November 2014)

*AW: Bringt euch Spielen noch Spaß ?*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Planescape: Torment (2000)
> Icewind Dale (2000)
> Baldurs Gate 2 + Addon Thron des Bhaal (2000/2001)
> Gothic 1 - 3 (2001 - 2006)
> ...



Two Worlds (2009) + Two Worlds II (2011) fehlen definitiv noch in deiner Aufstellung.

Dann noch:
Arx Fatalis (2002)
The Bards Tale (2005) wenn es was lustiges sein soll
Divine Divinity (2002)
Beyound Divinity (2004)
Dark Mesiah of Might and Magic (2006) - Mehr Actionorientiert
Dark Souls: Prepare to Die Edition (2012)
Dark Souls 2 (2014)
Demonicon (2013)
*Dragon Age:Origins (2009)*
Dragon Age II (2010)
Dragon Age: Inquisition (20.11.2014)
Fable: The Lost Chapter HD (2014)
Arcania (2010) - Als Gothicnachfolger ne Katastrophe, aber als nette Unterhaltung zwischendurch durchaus spielbar.
Grotesque Tactics: Evil Heroes (2010) - Abgedrehter Humor aber auch ein RPG
Grotesque Tactics 2 - Dungeon and Donuts (2011) -Abgedrehter Humor aber auch ein RPG
Holy Avatar vs. Maidens of Dead (2014) - Abgedrehter Humor aber auch ein RPG
Jade Empire (2007)
Might & Magic - Reihe (Hammerschwer, aber alle noch bei GOG zu bekommen) und nein es ist nicht die Strategiespielreihe Heroes of Might and Magic gemeint.
Ravens Cry (27.11.2014) - RPG im Piratenszenario
Drakensang (2008)
Drakensang: The River of Time (2011)
Das Schwarze Auge: Die Nordland-Triologie (Bei GOG als Realms of Arcania 1-3 zu bekommen)
Das Schwarze Auge: Schicksalsklinge (Remake des ersten Teils der Nordlandtriologie-Soll inzwischen gut spielbar sein)


----------



## Exception (17. November 2014)

*AW: Bringt euch Spielen noch Spaß ?*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Planescape: Torment (2000)
> Icewind Dale (2000)
> Baldurs Gate 2 + Addon Thron des Bhaal (2000/2001)
> Gothic 1 - 3 (2001 - 2006)
> ...


Sacred fehlt noch.

Neverwinter Nights, samt Addons, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## FortuneHunter (17. November 2014)

*AW: Bringt euch Spielen noch Spaß ?*

Sacred fällt mehr in Richtung Diabolo. Wenn man dieses Unter-Genre mitnimmt wird die Liste noch sehr viel länger.

Zum Topic: Spielen macht mir sehr viel Spaß und sich selbst Herausforderungen zu stellen (besonders in Open World Spielen) gibt den ganzen noch mehr Würze.
Aus diesem Grunde liebe ich die Elders Scrolls Reihe, weil man hier in der Lage ist echtes Rollenspiel zu betreiben, sich Hintergrundgeschichten zu seinen Helden auszudenken und so zu handeln wie es dieser Held tun würde.

Nur mal als Beispiel für Herausfoderungen in anderen Open World Spielen: In den Assassins Creed Teilen sowenig Kolateralschaden wir möglich zu verursachen und möglichst nur die eigentlichen Ziele auszuschalten macht mir persönlich mehr Spaß, als in die Gegnerhorden reinzustürmen und alles zu Tode zu kontern.


----------



## repe (17. November 2014)

*AW: Bringt euch Spielen noch Spaß ?*



> Zum Topic:



Hm, naja...irgendwie fesseln mich Spiele in letzter Zeit fast gar nicht mehr. Eventuell liegt das an der großen Anzahl an Spielen, die ich mittlerweile habe. Bei irgendwelchen Sales kauf ich mir günstig die Games hab aber fast nie Zeit alle zu spielen. Hab ich mal Zeit, versuche ich irgendwie alles mal anzuspielen, weil ich fast ein schlechtes Gewissen habe Geld dafür ausgegeben zu haben, aber nie/selten gespielt. Und genau daran stoß ich mich dann...ich kann mich gar nicht mehr auf die tollen Welten einlassen. Mit der Zeit verliere ich immer mehr die Lust. Schade.

Najo...bald ist  Diablo 2 Ladder-Rest...darin kann ich mich immer noch verlieren


----------



## tandel (19. November 2014)

*AW: Bringt euch Spielen noch Spaß ?*



repe schrieb:


> Hm, naja...irgendwie fesseln mich Spiele in letzter Zeit fast gar nicht mehr. Eventuell liegt das an der großen Anzahl an Spielen, die ich mittlerweile habe. Bei irgendwelchen Sales kauf ich mir günstig die Games hab aber fast nie Zeit alle zu spielen. Hab ich mal Zeit, versuche ich irgendwie alles mal anzuspielen, weil ich fast ein schlechtes Gewissen habe Geld dafür ausgegeben zu haben, aber nie/selten gespielt. Und genau daran stoß ich mich dann...ich kann mich gar nicht mehr auf die tollen Welten einlassen. Mit der Zeit verliere ich immer mehr die Lust. Schade.
> 
> Najo...bald ist  Diablo 2 Ladder-Rest...darin kann ich mich immer noch verlieren


 
Könnte ich geschrieben haben, mir geht es da ähnlich.

Letztendlich war es aber bei mir auch nicht so viel Geld, wesentlich mehr als 100 Euro auf keinen Fall. Und man darf ja den Spaß beim kaufen nicht vergessen.
Gerade die Wintersales bei Steam mit dem ganzen drumherum finde ich sehr nett gemacht, und es ist immer spannend, was als nächstes kommt.
Günstiger als Schuhe und Klamottenshoppen ist es auch allemal.

Zu den FPS Shootern: Ja, die meisten machen nur Spaß, wenn man sich da etwas reinkniet. Ist der ping zu schlecht, hat man ohnehin kaum eine Chance.
Bei BF3 kann man als etwas schlechterer Spieler oder Neuling aber auch seine Erfolgserlebnisse haben. Wenn man eine Supportfunktion im Squad einnimmt, kann man an den Erfolgen der anderen teilhaben. Dafür muss man aber im Team spielen und den anderen auch helfen wollen.
An den 80:1 Leuten darf man sich ohnehin nicht messen. Entweder sind das Cheater oder Heliteams, die seit Jahren nichts anderes machen.


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (19. November 2014)

*AW: Bringt euch Spielen noch Spaß ?*

Advanced Warfare bringt kein Spaß mehr, mann kann kein PRO zocker mehr werden wie zb bei CoD2 bzw MW2 wo man jeden weggefegt hat. Am allem ist nur Lag Compensation schuld. Ich hab nur dieses Video geguckt... und alles war mir irgendwie klar...
1 Game in Adv. Warfare = 17:2 (Hab auch ein SS auf Steam. Screenshot) Jetzt mache ich höchstens wenn ich gegen TOTALE noobs zocke so um die 16:11.
Hier ist dieses video: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y7CTGY16m3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sycron17 (19. November 2014)

BossMode69 schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Schlechter Spieler ? O.o Was haben Hitmarker mit Skill zu tun ? Ich brauche 8hitmarker mit einer ELITE AK12 und andere mit einer normalen AK12 nur 3-4 Hitmarker.
> Ich bin schlecht also ? ^^
> Hier ein bissl von meiner Erfahrung:
> BossMode69 | What's up ? I play Call of Duty for fun. You can see here some of my GamePlays or some news.
> ...



Da muss ich schmunzeln

Ja mir passiert auch das gleiche

Ich zocke BF und manchmal klappt es gut manchmal wie gestern war ich in ei  64 server conquest large, da hat es von profi snipern nur so gewirbelt

Abwechslung gehört zu einem spiel

Ich muss auch nicht unter den top 5 ständig stehen

Und ich bin erst auf level 15 und nehme level 50 und mehr spieler auseinander 
(Hab auch erst 50 stunden)
Da gehört reaktion und natürlich auch einen kleinen ping dazu um bei FPS erfolg zu haben

Manchmal habe ich auch n schlechten tag und kriege sogar von richtigen noobs auf die fresse

Soll ich deswegen aufhören zu zocken?


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (19. November 2014)

*AW: Bringt euch Spielen noch Spaß ?*

Ich hab massen Reaktions Tests gemacht und alle mit höchstens 170ms platt gemacht. Am schnellsten war ich bei 147ms. Alle meine zocker Freunde haben so 220ms... zielen kann ich schon seid CoD2 draußen ist hehe


----------



## Flitze-Katze (19. November 2014)

*AW: Bringt euch Spielen noch Spaß ?*

"Kennt den jemand noch ein gutes Single RPG? So Richtung Mittelalter? Nix futuristisches!"
Claro - spiel mal Gothic I und II  ... bieten zwar keine high-class Optik..dafür aber viiiel feeling...und machen Spassss ....und überhaupt, die uralten Spieleklassiker- jaah - da kriegst'e manchmal ein wenig Grissel auf die Augen -- Pixel-Grafik und Tapeten-Kleister - aaaber dafür kann man z.B. Half-Life, gibt's auch als mod mit ansehbarer Grafik - öfters als 2x durchspielen.Und doom 3 und unreal und Drakan...kann aber sein, dass die meisten dieser Spiele nur in der sandbox laufen....also, unter XP geht's noch bei mir.

Nebenbei angemerkt: Das ist doch ein uralter Hut, gib einem Kind 5 Spiderman und 100 Lego-Steinchen und ein batteriebetriebenes Rennauto, so findet der kleine Mensch das so circa 20 Minuten interessant - danach fliegen die Teile durch die Gegend.Reduzierst du das Ganze Spiel-Gedöns auf weniger opulente Auswahl, wird viel intensiver damit gespielt - Mama/Papa muss nur den Zeitpunkt erkennen, an dem das derzeitige Lieblingsspiel langweilig zu werden droht; dann tunlichst auswechseln: aber nicht alles und zugleich anbieten.Die Intensivität des Spielens an sich, ist  n i c h t  allein abhängig von der mechanisch/designerischen Güte des Spielzeugs - da ich fast 70 Jahre alt geworden bin, so weis ich mich noch sehr gut daran zu erinnern, dass wir Kinder uns das Spielzeug - zumindest wir Kinder in der damaligen SBZ=spätere DDR, selber gebastelt haben: Autos und Trecker aus alten Blechdosen und die Mädchen, manchmal hätten die Jungs da auch mal gern mitgespielt...bastelten sich ihre Püppchen aus alten Handschuhen und sonstigem "Gelump".
Ich bin überzeugt darin, dass mir diese frühe Beschränkung auf wenig Material-Auswahl und das Selbermachen - weil's nix zu kaufen gab - mir in meinen späteren Berufen: 2x Handwerk (incl. Meisterbrief) und 2x Akademiker mit Diplom als Produktdesigner und 2x Staatsexamen, sehr viel nützliches an Kreativität vermittelt hat.
Jaaah ich weis, schon Sokrates der olle Grieche vor fast 3000 Jahren, meinte, die ollen Säcke ham' zu seiner Zeit über die Jugend hergezogen...darum geht's mir aber  n i c h t .... motiviert euch indem ihr euch intensiver reinkniet..dann kommt schon die Spielfreude fast von selber zurück.Manchmal - wenn ich aus meiner Werkstatt rüberwechsle - also, von der Drehmaschine und dem Wig-Schweissgerät und der Metallfräse an den PC, habe ich noch richtig viel Spass so 'ne Stunde, bis auch schon mal 3-4 zu "zocken".Allerdings, für das online Geballer ist meine Internetverbindung zu lahmarschig - nöh, da wär ich nur "Kanonenfutter" für die Ganz-Tags-Shooter Genies....

so long...und Ja ..es gibt sie (noch) die alten Zockeropas mit 'ner VOODOO Grafikkarte - allerdings eingemottet.... die GRAKA nicht der Mann am Z-board  und in Bälde=soon gibt's endlich einen modernen Spiele-PC ...schenk ich mir selber ob mit oder ohne Nikolaus


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (19. November 2014)

*AW: Bringt euch Spielen noch Spaß ?*

Ich zock seit jahren CoD 1 aktiv in nem Clan, ich bin zwar sauschlecht aber ich hab meinen Spaß. Bei uns steht halt mehr das drumherum als der Score im Mittelpunkt. Wenn ich auf den Server gehe und dort ne nette Zeit habe mit den Leuten die da sind juckt mich mein Score eh nicht, ausserdem hab ich mich dran gewöhnt immer ganz unten zu stehen 

Spiel halt aber auch kaum andere Spiele online. Aber im großen und ganzen macht mir Zocken doch schon noch ziemlich Spaß, auch wenn ich bei manchen Spielen komplett ausrasten könnte, zb bei Super Meat Boy, aber da ist dann das Gefühl wenn man den Level nach dem 1000. Versuch dann doch geschafft hat umso größer


----------

